# Not being paid my boost! Anyone else?



## Jhrose7 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi all, so uber has not paid me my boost incentive going on 4 weeks. When I message them I get one of two answers. The first is that it will be adddd to my next earnings statement - for 3 weeks in a row it wasn't added and I was paid nothing. When I ask why I'm just told that it'll be on the next statement but no reason. The 2nd and more trouble response I've gotten is that I did something improper with the uber app (they listbthings like, ordering uber myself - no clue...driving an invalid rider - no clue...and a few other things that I definitely did not do. If i respond to those messages asking for specifics I'm then told the boost is being paid, there is no flag on my account and I'm back to square one and they still aren't paying me the boost. What makes it worse is that uber takes their cut off of the TOTAL (including the boost) fare. So I'm essentially being paid less than a regular fair if i accept a boost ride. Would like to hear if anyone has experienced this.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The only way to not get the short end from uber is to quit now...


The entire time i drove for uber it was an uphill battle (both ways) to get paid what I should have been paid. They also came up with any excuse they could to disqualify me for promotions. Then when I called the out on being full of BS they used any excuse they could to explain away their problem.

I usually had 2-3 issues that needed email support per day, with multiple support tickets open constantly.


The only thing i really have to say is that this is standard operating procedure with these clowns.


----------



## Jhrose7 (Oct 19, 2016)

You are obviously correct. This morning (after hitting them on twitter) I was told again I'll be paid and there are no flags for improper use on my account. I had 4 different reps message me that I used the app improperly and that's why I wasn't paid. It is obviously a tactic not to pay otherwise how do I get that same message from 4 different reps if there was no flag? Is Lyft better or the same crap?? Thanks for the input. Chasing down pennies from a 60b company is rediculous!!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Is this for the Guaranteed Boosts?

Boosts should show in the fare itself. If you are having issues, take a screenshot of the Ping Request that shows the boost multiplier then a screenshot of the trip itself showing no boost.

I've never had an issue with being paid my Boost multipliers...


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

My boost is paid separate from instant pay and shows up during the weekly deposit. When I finished my night on Sat it showed I had $14.98 in boost that was in pending that I couldn't touch. I've been watching them though to make sure the pick up locations are under boost or if there paying me over the boost at the current time that is gaurenteed say 1.5x but the current surge is 2x


----------



## bvink (Nov 15, 2017)

Glad to find this forum. I thought maybe it was only me. On other issues I have sometimes had to send up to 30 message exchanges to get someone to actually answer a question without copying and pasting. I would get the response from them that there was no boost during the period in question. So I turned off my app one night and sent a message right away. they told me boosts are paid on the next pay statement (even though they credited the previous boost ride right away). I waited till after my pay statement cleared the next week and no boost. I contacted them and they said there was no boost during that period, even though on my pay statement it showed I received a boost for the previous and following rides which were back to back rides. All I get is them saying there was no boost during that 5 minute window and "issue resolved". I thought that by taking several screen shots for two days I would have proof I was in a boost zone and that my rides were qualified, however, I cannot find anyone to discuss this with other than their dimwit rider support reps who just copy and paste. They apparently don't look at my attachments and proof but make a judgment call without any proof on their end.

Is there any phone number where you can talk to someone? Can we file a class action suit?

By the way, I have found that with Lyft, they always have answered my questions intelligently and in a few cases gave me the benefit of the doubt without having to go back and forth dozens of times like Uber.


----------

